# Looking for livery yard near Bideford :)



## FiGrierson (14 May 2018)

Hi. Im looking for a livery yard close to us, Ex39. Can anyone recommend one locally please?


----------



## tamsinkb (15 May 2018)

Have you tried posting on Bideford and District Riding Club Facebook page?  I'm a bit far from you (EX37) but their page is widely seen.


----------



## Devonlad (9 August 2018)

There isn't many livery yards in North Devon its all small scale stuff or yard share, what facilities are you after? you will find a stable and grazing but might struggle for flood lit school etc. which side of Bideford will you be and i might be able to help, i used to have my horses in Buckland Brewer


----------

